# Canadian Base Hospital (WWII), Horsham UK



## mtmoore (2 Dec 2005)

Hi all,

I am from the UK researching a building in Horsham that started life as the Horsham Union Workhouse from 1837 until 1939 where it became the Horsham base hospital, then the Canadian Base Hospital.  I believe there were quite a few Canadians in Horsham at that time and quite a few romances with the local ladies!  

Anyway, does anyone on this Forum have any photos or memories of the place?  Considering the size of the building and what it has been, very few photos are writings have been made of it.

So your help would be most appreciated!

This is for a website I am working on: http://www.horshamworkhouse.co.uk

Cheers,
Marcus Tyler-Moore
Horsham, UK


----------



## mtmoore (2 Dec 2005)

On further investigation this would have been the No.9 Canadian General Hospital, R.C.A. M.C. in Horsham....


----------



## old medic (3 Dec 2005)

You can find a reference or two for No.9 General Hospital here:

"A Continuing Adventure: The Memoirs of Brigadier Frederick A. Clift"  
        http://cap.estevan.sk.ca/ssr/history/acatext.html


----------

